# Halloween Costume (non-GSD)



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Here's a pic of my mom's Shiba Inu who I dressed up for Halloween. I think she's held a grudge ever since. She looks just thrilled, doesn't she?





















-Jackie 

ETA: Oh by the way, her nails aren't like that because we neglect her! LOL! She has a severe problem with nail trims. They say Shibas are sensitive about their feet but she takes it to an extreme level. They have to sedate her completely at the vet in order to trim them.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

OmGosh that's funny~!


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

LOL! That look on her face is priceless!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh she is so NOT happy!

But... She looks so cute!!!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

LOL. Oh yeah - she looks thrilled.

I hear ya about the nails. My Riley is the same way - not quite as bad, but real close.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Ha ha, that is a great picture! Love it!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow! that's hilarious, but so cute and imaginative!!!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's a really neat costume- you did great with it!! Very imaginative. How did you make the legs?

I would think walking on cement would help with the nails? Must use trickery!


----------



## bigmike (Apr 11, 2008)

omg so cute


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

<span style='font-size: 26pt'>OMG!!!!! </span>


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Thank you all! I still get a kick out of that pic! Poor Chesney!











> Quote:How did you make the legs?



Thick wire but just still bendable, and the really fuzzy fabric for stuffed animals and things. Got it at JoAnns Fabric. I left some wire bare at one end of each leg, so I could stick them all into the body on her back, which I made out of a circle of some type of material like styrofoam, but thicker and denser. Not sure what it was. Covered that in fuzzy fabric too and that was the end result! 

I'll bet Ches watched me make it the whole time, thinking, "Don't EVEN try it..."









-Jackie


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

> Quote:I would think walking on cement would help with the nails?


Unfortunately, I can't help with this since I live in FL and my mom is in PA. Her and my sis aren't the most active people. I still try talking them into it as much as I can though!









-Jackie


----------

